# مهم جدا جدا تصنيع كاميرا تتبع جسم الانسان



## اسد الدين1 (31 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اخواني الكرام ارجو مساعدتي في تصنيع كمير تتحرك وتتابع الانسان اينما ذهب وهو امر ليس بالمستحيل فالفكرة كتالي 
يوجد كاميرات ترصد الجسم الحرارس وتصوره اينما كان سواء بالليل او النهار فهي تستطيع ان تحدد الاجسام التي تنطلق منها الحرارة وتبينها على الاخسام التي لا تنطلق منها الحرارة 
وهذه بعض صورة لصور الكاميرا
http://www.0zz0.com/2006/07/31/983757588.jpg
في هذه الصورة يوضح الاجسام ذات الحرارة باللون الاسود والاجسام التي لا تنطلق منها حرارة باللون الاسود
http://www2.0zz0.com/2006/07/31/759165497.gif

في هذه الصورة توضح المحرك بشكل خاص لانه اكثر حرارة 
فالفكرة هو ان نقوم بعمل كمير تتابع مراقبة الاجسام الحرارة بما فيها الاشخاص بشكل الكتروني بحيث تكون الكاميرا عبارة عن جهازين جهاز تصور موصل بالكوميوتر وجهاز اخر لتوخيه وسوف نستخدم الكاميرات لتكون في التصوير والتوجيه والمتابعة 
حتي ان الكاميرات الحرارية والتي يوضح الاخسام عبر الحرارة وهذه بعض انواعها 












نقوم بتكريب عين التوجيه وهي عبارة عن التالي 
كاميرا تبحث وتشخص الحرارة مزوده ببرنامج لجعل الجسم الحار في منتصف العين لا على زاوية اي ان زاوية الجسم الحار تكون عمودية واذا لم تكن عمودية تصدر اشارات الى محركات العين لتحريك الاحداثيات لجعل العين في المنتصف مباشر لجسم الحار وهذه المشكلة التي اريد حلها حيث اننى لست خبير في مجال الالكترونيات 
الجهاز الذي وهو كاميرا المراقبة وهي كمرة عادة شبيه بالكميرات المراقبة وقد تكون نفسها لا مشكلة وهي تتحرك مع العين الباحثه عن الجسم الحرارة فاذا كان الجسم الحار ليس عمودا على العين تعطي العين اشارات الى المحراكات حتى يكون الجسم مقابل العين مباشر ونفس السل الذي يعطي الاشارات الى المحراكات يعطي اشارات الى محركات كميرات المراقبة فتراقب جميع الاجسام


----------



## اسد الدين1 (31 يوليو 2006)

ارجو من لديه اي مساعدة بخصوص هذا العمل ان يساعدنا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## ايوب (28 أغسطس 2006)

*كاميرا تعقب*

وكأني اراك تبحث عن جهاز تعقب متحكم بمحركات الكاميرا كتلك المتحكمة بدفات وجوانح الصواريخ والطائرات بلا طيار.....ولتبسيط نقول انك بحاجة جهاز رصد اشعة تحت الحمراء وفي الواقع ثلاثة اجهزة اثنان جانبيان وواحد وسط الجانبيان لتحريك المحرك يمين يسار والوسط لايقاف الحركة عندما يكون الجسم امامة .... ارجو التاكيد


----------



## kfadly (28 أغسطس 2006)

أخى الفاضل أسد الدين
واضح انك متحمس جدا .. وهذا شئ جيد نحسدك عليه
لكن اذا سمحت تعيد صياغة فكرتك بصورة اكثر وضوحا لأنى قرات مشاركتك أكثر من مرة ولم أتحصل على فكرة محددة. فأنت تعرض الفكرة وفى نفس الوقت اقتراحك لتنفيذها والذى أعتقد أنه معقد إلى حد ما.
ولكن على العموم فى رايى أنك مبدئيا ستحتاج إلى دراسة ما يسمى علم Digial Image Proccessing.
فى انتظار ردك والمزيد من الوضوح (أرجو عدم تفصيل الفكرة لأن ذلك سيؤدى إلى التعقيد)


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (8 سبتمبر 2006)

الكاميرات الحالية المعرفة باسم Solid State حساسة لطيف الأشعة تحت الحمراء ولتجربة ذلك وصل كاميرا مباشرة بالتليفزيون فى غرفة مظلمة لن ترى شئ ثم قم بالضغط على زرار من جهاز الريموت كونترول ستري صورته بالتليفزيون كأنة كشاف ولن تراه مباشرة من الريموت 
باستخدام العدسات المناسبة لتجمبع الأشعة من جسم الإنسان ستستطيع أن تكون الصورة (ابيض واسود) وعلى الحاسب أن يجعل هذا الضوء فى الوسط وهذا يبسط المسألة كثيرا


----------



## التواتي (8 سبتمبر 2006)

*أخي أسد*

السلام عليكم
الموضوع ليس بسيطا ... لقد ذكرني بطريقة عمل الصواريخ الحرارية المضادة للطائرات مع فارق بسيط ان المحركات او ماشابه في الصاروخ تقود دفة أجنحة التوجيه بينما بالنسبة لآلة التصوير تقود لتحريك نواقل الحركة العمودية والافقية لتوجيه الكاميرا...... كما يجب ان نعرف الاجزاء الرائيسية للنظام المتحكم في حركة الكاميرا المتتبعة للجسم الحار كعنصر التحسس للضؤ او الأشعة تحت الحمراء ومن ثم المقارنات الالكترونية لاشارة المتحسسات التي تعتبر كتغذية مرتدة للنظام مع اشارة الدخل ... وكذلك معرفة دوائر التضخيم للاشارة المقارنة التي تضخم الاشارة بحيث تكون قادرة على تغذية المحركات .. ولايمكن ان نغفل عن دراسة النظام هل هو مستقر ام لا ... والله أعلم 
العبد لله أحتاج الى بعض المراجع .. ان شاء الله ارجع معكم بعد ان احاول بحث الموضوع
وفقنا الله جميعا


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (9 سبتمبر 2006)

الأخوة الاعزاء
لقد فكرت مثلكم اولا ثم أخذت بالفارق بين نفاثة مفاتلة تسير بضعف سرعة الصوت أو اكثر اى قرابة الف متر فى الثانية يلاحقها صاروخ بثلاث لأربع أضعاف 

سرعة الصوت حوالى الف وخمسمائة متر بالثانية وبين رجل يتحرك ما بين نصف متر لأربعة أمتار (عداء بالأولمبياد) لذا غياب 0.1 ثانية لن يخرج الشخص 

خارج رؤية الكاميرا .
سبق أن ساعدت طلبة فى مشروع تخرج فى مراقبة ضد السرقة وكانت الكاميرا تنقل الصوره عبر مخرج التوالى RS232 بالحاسب وعند دخول شخص ينطلق 

انذار والمطلوب هنا تغيير رد الفعل الى تحريك موتورين Stepper motors واحد افقى وآخر رأسى
ولأن واضع السؤال لم يطلب أن يحدد شخص بعينه بين مجموعة فعملية Image Processing غير مطلوبة


----------



## أبو معاذ الفلسطيني (15 سبتمبر 2006)

احبائي في الله هذا الموضوع يهمنا كثير في فلسطين
فأرجو منكم ان توضحو اكثر وذلك بموضوع المجسات وتتبع جسم يطلق حرارة 
وذلك للحاجتنا له في ارض الرباط سواء بمجسات او بالضوء او اي اقتراح مفيد وجيد
بمزيد من التوضيح 
والف شكر


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (16 سبتمبر 2006)

أخى ابو معاذ
فىما سبق عرضت وجهات نظر متعددة تبدأ من تتبع طائرة بصاروخ لتتبع شحص يسير على قدمية
لكل حالة ظروف وتقنية تنسب سرعة كل من التابع والمتبوع
رجاء تحديد سؤالك بتفصيل أكثر حتى يمكن الإفادة وستجدنى إن شاء الله فى ملتقى الإتصالات أو فى سلسة تعلم تصميم الدوائر


----------



## أبو معاذ الفلسطيني (17 سبتمبر 2006)

الذي اريده اخي الكريم ماجد
هو مجسات لتتبع طائرة
ما هي وهل هي متوفرة ومن اين ممكن ان آتي بها
وهل يوجد لها بديل باي جهاز اخر
وما مدى فعاليتها
والسلام عليكم


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (17 سبتمبر 2006)

إن كنت تقصد صاروخ يتتبع طائرة فالموضوع يتطلب أجهزة معقدة وتعمل بالحاسبات المصغرة أما إن كنت تقصد من على الأرض فبمجرد أن تدور الطائرة سيختفى المصدر الحرارى من رؤية المجسات ، عادة من الأرض التتبع يكون رادارى وليس حرارى


----------



## أبو معاذ الفلسطيني (17 سبتمبر 2006)

اوكييي اخي امجد حيث انني كتبت وهل من بديل او شي بينفع بهذه الامور أرجو المساعدة
والله يوفقك لما يحب ويرضاه


----------



## ebrahim_83 (17 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

جميل اوى الموضوع ده وانا كمان فكرة فى الموضوع الكاميره بس يوجد اختلف فى وجة النظر انا فكرة وما زلت افكر لكى اخترع كاميره صغيره جدا حجمه مثل الذبابه وتكون ضدد الجازبيه الارضيه ايه رايك تحب نشترك فى العمل ده انا وانت محلحوظه انا طالب فى كليه الهندسه قسم ميكا كترونك وممكن نفيد انشاء الله نفيد بعد


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (17 سبتمبر 2006)

أبو معاذ الفلسطيني قال:


> اوكييي اخي امجد حيث انني كتبت وهل من بديل او شي بينفع بهذه الامور أرجو المساعدة
> والله يوفقك لما يحب ويرضاه



كلاهما صعب وموضوع كبير ويشمل ميكانيكا وكهرباء والكترونيات


----------



## التواتي (29 أكتوبر 2006)

*اخوتي الاعزاء*

بدايتا كل العام والجميع بخير
في الحقيقة لم أستطع أن أنسخ الصور الموضحة لذا أرفقت مستند
الكاميرا المتتبعة للاجسام الحارة

بالنسبة لموضوع آلة التصوير التي تتتبع الاجسام الحارة قد لايكون استعمال مجس الاشعة تحت الحمراء مجديا في حالات وخاصة في فترة النهار حيث ترتفع الحرارة وتصبح حرارة الاشياء مقاربة الى حرارة الاجسام الحية مالم تكن أعلى بقليل مما يجعل الكاميرا تبتعد ولا تتتبع الشخص المارحيث يوجد ماهو أكثر حرارة منه ... ولو عدنا الى مثال الصواريخ المضادة للطائرات المتتبعة للحرارة لوجدنا ان الصاروخ يموه ببالونات حرارية تطلق من الطائرة فينخدع وينحرف عن مسار الهدف الاصلي او ينفجر نتيجة ان الصاروخ الحراري غالبا يزود بمتحسسات جانبية فاذا ما وصل الصاروخ الطائرة ولم يصطدم بها فانه ينفجر مباشرة بلا اصطدام عندما يكون بجانب الجسم الحار مباشرة ولا يترك للصاروخ مجال لان يفقد الطائرة ويسبح في الجو بلا هدف ربما كي لا يبحث عن هدف جديد فقد يكون طائرة صديقة . اذا فمجسات الاشعة تحت الحمراء قد تكون مجدية فقط ليلا او عندما يكون الجو باردا بما يكفي ليكون هناك فرق في درجات الحرارة بين الاجسام الحية وباقي الاشياء الا اذا جعلنا تاثير الحركة للاجسام الحارة هو العامل المؤثر اى التغير في شدة الاشعة تحت الحمراء... ولا يفوتنا انه يمكن استعمال مجسات ضوئية للضؤ العادي بدل تحت الحمراء وتمر الاشارة الملتقطة من خلالها عبر مضخم تفاضلي ليتم تضخيم التغير في شدة الضوء من اثر انعكاس الظل او الصورة التي تنعكس على المجسات بواسطة عدسة مقعرة .. ومثالا لذلك لنفترض ان المجسات الستة الموضحة بالشكل هي مجسات الانحراف الافقي 





كما بالرسم نرى ان الصورة تنعكس على المجسات مما يتسبب مع حركة الشخص تذبذب في شدة الضوء على المجسات وبالتالي التغير في الاشارة المتولدة في شبه الموصل للمجس , لذا لو ادخلنا اشارات المجسات الى مضخمات تفاضلية فانها ستتحسس التغير وتخرج اشارة بينما التي لا تنعكس عليها الصورة لا تتحسس الضوء المنعكس عليها حيث لا يوجد ظل الصورة الذي يحدث التغير في شدة الضوء وهذا من خصائص المضخم التفاضلي انه يفاضل الاشارة لذا حتى لو كان الضؤ شديد مادام ثابت فان تفاضله صفر لذا سيتم تحسس التغير في الاشارة والذي يعني تغير في شدة الضؤ أى مرور شخصا ما امام الكاميرا ...الشكل الاتي يوضح شكل من أشكال المضخم التفاضلي .




ويمكن الاستفادة من اشارة الخرج في تحريك الكاميرا يمينا او شمالا بحسب المضخم الذي تحسس التغير والذي يعني خلية تحسس معينة من حيث موقعها في الخلايا
فمثلا: 
لو كان الخرج من المضخم 1 فانه يتم اصدار الامر بدوران العدسة 45 درجة ; يمينا
لو كان الخرج من المضخم 2 فانه يتم اصدار الامر بدوران العدسة 35 درجة; يمينا
لو كان الخرج من المضخم 3 فانه يتم اصدار الامر بدوران العدسة 20 درجة; يمينا 
لو كان الخرج من المضخم 4 فانه يتم اصدار الامر بدوران العدسة 20 درجة; يسارا
لو كان الخرج من المضخم 5 فانه يتم اصدار الامر بدوران العدسة 35 درجة; يسارا
لو كان الخرج من المضخم 6 فانه يتم اصدار الامر بدوران العدسة 45 درجة; يسارا

مع مراعاة جمع الزاوية الموجودة عليها الكاميرا مسبقا سواء موجبة او سالبة ويمكن ان تكون اشارات المضخمات دخول الى نظام تحكم منطقي مبرمج او باستعمال متحكمات مايكرو شب او مثيلاتها فيتم ادارة الكاميرا بزاوية محددة ضمن البرنامج... وهنا لابد 
ان ننوه الى انه في حالة دوران الكاميرا لابد ان يتم تجاهل التغير في شدة الضوء لان اثر الدوران سيتسبب في خلق تغير في شدة الضؤ وبالتالي اشارة خاطئة للنظام لان الصورة ستمر على الخلايا لذا يتم تجاهل الصورة الى ان تتوقف الكاميرا تماما فلا يكون هناك تغيير الا التغيرالناتج من اثر الظل الذي تسببه الاجسام المتحركة امام الكاميرا وليس من تحرك العدسة ذاتها .

والله ولي التوفيق
ويبدو انني لم أتمكن من ارفاق المستند ايضا


----------



## محمد الخواطرة (31 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكورررررررررررر


----------

